# Anyone get pregnant straight after a loss?



## jules1

Hello,

Having just miscarried at 5 weeks and already getting bfns on home pregnancy tests am hoping to try again straight away.... Just wondering if anyone fell pregnant soon after their mc? Is it safe to do so?

Xx


----------



## Jem88

They say to wait until you've had a period first to make it easier to tell when you concieved, but when i had my first mc at 9 weeks we waited a week until the bleeding stopped then started to try again, some people choose to wait but some try straight away, it then took us 18 months to get a 2nd bfp but that ended in a mc at 4 weeks(chemical) then 6 months later we got our current bfp which i'm now 25weeks.


----------



## cla

i would love to know as well ??? i need some hope


----------



## kanga

hi hun x

i tried straight away after mc. It didn't happen on the first cycle - I got my first 'proper' period after mc 5 weeks. We got pg again on the 2nd cycle though

A few months ago there was a poll on here, and the vast majority of people fell pg again after 1 or 2 cycles after a mc.

This is worth a read too https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-10880232

good luck getting your bfp x


----------



## jules1

thank you Kanga that's really helpful xxx


----------



## Smudgelicious

So sorry for your loss :flower:

I miscarried on April 21 at approximately 6 weeks pregnant. My doctor didn't tell me I needed to wait for anything before trying again. I didn't bleed for very long, less than a week. I miscarried naturally, no D&C.

I got my bfp on May 23, 4 weeks and 4 days after my mc. I'm now 26+2 !

Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## stellababy

the doctors told me to wait until the first period and then try again. i miscarried in april, and after my first period got pregnant right away. your loss was so early hunny, i would just start trying right away, especially if you are getting BFNs already. a month is such a long time to waste if you are trying to get pg right away. 

i was still not over the first miscarriage when i got my bfp and kept grieving while i was pregnant but knowing there is another baby growing made me feel much better and helped me deal with the loss so much. I wish you the best of luck hope you get your BFP ASAP!


----------



## stay.positive

I got pregnant right away after my last mc with out a period. It helped me to keep from getting too depressed I think. I was told that it is totally safe to start trying again right away. The only trouble is now dating is a little less straightforward. I'd say go for it!


----------



## jules1

Thanks everyone, this is all making me feel a lot more positive... I think I might have already said this but I have a scan on Tuesday so hopefully if that is all clear we can start trying again straight away. I feel ok, sometimes sadder than others, but generally ok - I think nature knows best and hopefully she'll be on outside next time round.

Lovely to read your stories though ladies, keep me posted on your beans xxx


----------



## jessica716

I didnt miscarry but had an ectopic at 11 weeks pregnant, lost my right tube, waited for my first period and fell pregnant within 3 weeks even with just one tube... so it can happen :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jules1

wow that is fab news congratulations :) 

x


----------



## Miss_nixsy

Well 3 weeks ago today I miscarried at 5 weeks. 
TTC and I'm getting all the same symptoms of 
pregnacy that I did the last time, just to scared to
test. Don't know if it's to soon or even possible. 
Any inputs? 
Nixsy x


----------



## Eviesummer x

Hi hun
I had a stillborn baby at 32 weeks last year then 3 months later found out I was pregnant but miscarried at 8 weeks then 3 months after that found out I was pregnant again now I'm 35 weeks pregnant with a healthy boy! There is hope hun good luck xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I got pregnant after one cycle. We lost our first pregnancy, very early on, around 4 weeks, at the start of May. I am pretty sure I never ovulated but then a little shy of a month after the miscarriage I got my first period. 2 weeks later I ovulated, right on schedule, and we ended up conceiving this pregnancy. I am only about 7 1/2 weeks along, still very frightened but very excited. It helps that I had an early scan done last week and got to see my little monkey and it's heart beat. 

I believe, at times, that a part of me is still grieving the baby that I lost in May. I talk to my babies, to both of them, it helps. I also believe that their spirits passed by one another in the loss/making and that they have a kinship. (I know that sounds weird, but?)

Anyhow, it can definitely happen quickly. I have read women who never have a period in between, I do think it is more common to get pregnant on the 2nd cycle though.

Good luck!


----------



## MrsEngland

I fell pregnant again 3 weeks after my miscarriage without a period inbetween and this baby is good and healthy and kicking me to bits :haha:


----------



## Twinkl3

It's taken us 16 months to get back here and we are still clinging onto everything!


----------



## MummyWant2be

this gave me some hope.

I miscarried 2weeks ago naturally! and still haven't had a period - i want to start trying immediately but now my issue is my first pregnancy was conceived with clomid -50...hopefully i can fall pregnant naturally this time around. :hugs:


----------



## paigeypoo

jules1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Having just miscarried at 5 weeks and already getting bfns on home pregnancy tests am hoping to try again straight away.... Just wondering if anyone fell pregnant soon after their mc? Is it safe to do so?
> 
> Xx

my dr told me that after a mc youare highly fertile its good to wait for ovulation to begin on your next cycle. i was not trying to concieve when i got pg after the loss of my son. 4 months later. when my dr told me not to give up ialready had. but this is my meracle baby.im now 28weeks


----------



## BabyDragon

I lost my baby April 2, AF came April 30, had my BFP May 27.

Good luck!


----------



## musicmomma

I got pregnant 4 weeks after my chemical pregnancy and I'm now 4 weeks pregnant. I say anything is possible, don't lose hope :) Prayers to you to get a bump soon :)


----------



## Kellen

I mc on February 19th at 6 weeks. It was a possible ectopic so I was given methotrexate shots just to make sure. Doctor advised that we should wait three cycles before ttc. Immediately after the third cycle we got our BFP and are now happily in our 14th week.


----------

